# Would you recommend this Polk setup for $200?



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

I have $200 worth of stuff a guy on Craiglist will trade me for:

Pair of R40
PSW202
Pioneer VSX-D811S Receiver

I have but want to sell my 
Tsi300 pair $250
CS20 Center $150 or round about
I have an yamaha htr-5930, 80w receiver. Ok, but not very powerful or configurable. keeping, borrowing it
HTIB Sub have to keep, don't ask, borrowing it.

How much quality will I lose? I know I'd have to get another center channel. Is it worth it? I would sell the other stuff for money, my existing Tsi stuff.

See I can trade some stuff worth around $200 or less to get the polk. I can sell the stuff I have for a lot more than I paid for it and keep the "new" polk stuff. BUT, I don't want total garbage.

I hope this makes sense. I'm trying to make some money for better stuff, while at the same time not going without the luxury of speakers. I know it's not a necessity for life, but hey this is a home theater forum .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Trades like this rarely work out in a positive manner. I would sell what you have when you are ready to upgrade to what you want. I do not think you are going to gain from addition by subtraction and then having to sell lower level equipment.
Cheers,
J


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks. I passed.


----------

